# Dormouse or Doorknob?



## relentlessfight (Feb 27, 2008)

We all know the song White Rabbit by Jefferson Airplane which in my opinion, is one of the greatest ever made. 

The 2 last lines in the song are as follows:

Remember what the Dormouse said
FEED YOUR HEAD!


I've found there is quite the debate over if she is saying Dormouse or doorknob. Personally, I'll continue to sing Dormouse until I find a creditable website with a definitive answer on the subject. 

Recall from the original book written in the late 1800's, Alice's Adventures in Wonderland to which the song references, there is no doorknob character. That is only in the Walt Disney cartoon movie which came out in the 90's. (note: There are also SEVERAL other Alice in Wonderland Movies)


So which do YOU think it is?


----------



## relentlessfight (Feb 29, 2008)

bumppppppp


----------



## joepro (Feb 29, 2008)

wikipedia-
One of Slick's earliest songs, written in either late 1965 or early 1966, it cites parallels between the hallucinatory effects of LSD and the imagery found in the fantasy works of Lewis Carroll: 1865's _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland_ and its 1871 sequel _Through the Looking-Glass_. Alice, the Dormouse, the hookah-smoking caterpillar, the White Knight, and the Red Queen are all mentioned in the song. Events in the books such as changing size after eating mushrooms or drinking an unknown liquid are also mentioned. The last line of the song is "Remember what the Dormouse said. Feed your head. Feed your head." and does not explicitly quote the Dormouse as is often assumed. The line probably refers to "Alice's Adventures in Wonderland", Chapter XI 'Who Stole the Tarts':
"`But what did the Dormouse say?' one of the jury asked."
"`That I can't remember,' said the Hatter.

From the Jefferson Airplane website: 'Grace has always said that White Rabbit was intended as a slap toward parents who read their children stories such as _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland_ (in which Alice uses several drug-like substances in order to change herself) and then wondered why their children grew up to do drugs

Jefferson Airplane | White Rabbit Lyrics [LD]


----------



## relentlessfight (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes, I've read that and done much research into it. 


Im just trying to get opinions. Since there is no definitive answer I've found. I wouldn't quote wikipedia because hell, even I could change what it says.


----------



## joepro (Feb 29, 2008)

relentlessfight said:


> I wouldn't quote wikipedia because hell, even I could change what it says.


agreed,thats why I also put up the lyric link.


----------



## relentlessfight (Feb 29, 2008)

JEFFERSON AIRPLANE - WHITE RABBIT LYRICS

There is a link that says doorknob.


Ugh... I'm beginning to wonder if JA did this on purpose. Who knows...

Thanks for the support on the dormouse end.


----------

